

Beyond the Blue Beanie? - The Web Standards Project - ChrisArchitect
http://www.webstandards.org/2011/11/30/beyond-the-blue-beanie/

======
ChrisArchitect
further - Move the Web Forward site is a nice piece of work/resources
<http://movethewebforward.org/>

